# Aires/campsites portugal october/november



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

A couple or three  queries,
Is the aires book for spain and portugal worth getting, given we are very pleased with the France one?
Browsing one sites guide it appears quite a few sites are closed October to December :
Am I worrying for nothing?
I don't really want to plan anything although we have booked the Ferry Dover/Calais will be happy to meander through France again, hopefully without the snow.
Sue


----------



## jenwren (Jun 14, 2010)

*Aires Spain and Portugal*

Whilst there are not a lot of Aires in Spain and Portugal finding them without the guide is another matter. It is also full of good advice ie where there are aires on motorways the advice is not to overnight there - sensible really.
There are a large number of sites on Spains southern coast open all year particularly on the Costa Tropical - South of Granada, Costa del Sol and Costa le luz - Cadiz way and most have discounts for long stayers.
Hopefully this should assist


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks jenwren, will order the book. hope to spend more time in Portugal if possible, John keeps a spare set of clubs in the van. Think I better take my knitting :roll: 
Sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this may help see here
chapter


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
On Chapters list is..Praia,de Mira. We have stayed here,and it is very nice. If you approach from the town (Travel with sea on right) do NOT give up,you get the impression you are going nowhere,then you come across the site,just before you get to the site (50/100yds)on the right, you can wild camp on the car park of an old football park (Old Trafford its NOT!)and access the beach up and over a wooden walkway,again super.
I can only speak of the northern half of Portugal,but you can "Wild camp" in and around most villages,the people are very friendly,just beware,some wooded areas have shooting on thursdays and sundays,so don't park in the woods those days.We love it so much,we live about an hour away from Praia. Have fun.
Jented.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

We bought ourselves a copy of Roteiro campista Camping Portugal when we did this a couple of years ago.
Along with the guide you get a map, the guide also gives GPS co-ordinates for each site.
I think we picked ours up at the tourist office on the Spanish/Portugese border on the main road from Seville to Faro, when crossing from Spain it is in the old border contol buildings as you come off the bridge over the Rio Guadiana.
In 2008 campsites ( apart from Orbitur) were quite reasonably priced and gave big discounts for longer stays - think we were paying around 7 euro per night with electricity.
The only problem we found is that campsites away from the Algarve were more geared for tent camping than motorhomes so pitches could be relatively small and some access roads were narrow.
Our Swift gazelle is 5.9m long - you would struggle to get anything bigger than about 6.5m into some of the pretty inland sites.

Cadiz is fun in early February when they hold their carnival ( it goes on for two weeks) - Stay across the bay in EL Puerto De Santa Maria, visit the brandy houses in El Puerto ( there are about 12 from memory) and catch the ferry across the bay to Cadiz - you can even take a bicycle on the ferry.

Have a good trip!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks chapter, jented and marionandrob, some great ideas. Really looking forward to our trip.
Sue


----------

